# phlogius sp. "stents birdspider"



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm Bored at work so heres a pic of one of my "stents birdspiders" that shed last week......


----------



## Brettix (Sep 21, 2007)

very nice gaz
this is the best pic i could get of my phlogiellus black,try get better one tonight


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 21, 2007)

thanx Brettix 
I havent got phlogiellus black yet! but hopfully will get some in the next few months.......


----------



## hornet (Sep 21, 2007)

GAZ-ROBOT said:


> thanx Brettix
> I havent got phlogiellus black yet! but hopfully will get some in the next few months.......



steve is ment to be breeding as its the first time hes had a fem so heres hoping.


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 21, 2007)

I have my fingers crossed....


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 22, 2007)

Are you allowed to go out and collect your own spiders in Oz ???


----------



## hornet (Sep 22, 2007)

in most states yes but licence is required to collect on a commercial basis.


----------

